# EMT-B Study guide



## tatonka05 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good morning,

After doing some research about study guides for the NREMT, I bought "EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification – American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons (AAOS),, Stephen J. Rahm". 

But it wasn't till I got home, that I realized that the info in it might be outdated by a few years. Should I still use this guide if it is based on the 1994 US DOT EMT-Basic National Standard Curriculum and 2005 Emergency Cardiac Care (ECC) guidelines for basic cardiac life support?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 14, 2013)

No. Not at all. One or two things have changed in the last 20 years.


----------



## tatonka05 (Oct 14, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> No. Not at all. One or two things have changed in the last 20 years.


Is there an updated study guide out there that is good?


----------



## J B (Oct 14, 2013)

I would recommend just sticking with whatever materials you have available for now (your class textbook and the study guide you already bought).  Buying more books is probably a waste of money.

One month out from your scheduled test date, get a 1-month subscription at one of the online practice test sites (I like emtprep.com).  Doing actual practice problems is the best way to prepare yourself for the EMT-B test, imo.  It's expensive but will make a big difference if you use it regularly.


----------



## tatonka05 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into that emtprep.com, I just need some thing that I can use that will provide question that are more like the questions that will be on the NREMT. 
I don't want to hindered myself by using an out of date study guide.


----------



## J B (Oct 14, 2013)

tatonka05 said:


> Thanks. I'll look into that emtprep.com, I just need some thing that I can use that will provide question that are more like the questions that will be on the NREMT.
> I don't want to hindered myself by using an out of date study guide.



I thought the questions on emtprep were pretty similar to the NREMT questions.  You'll also take the NREMT written on a computer, so you may feel a bit more comfortable in that way as well.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 18, 2013)

Best study guide out there in my opinion is the current DOT EMT-Basic Curriculum. 

Search for "Emergency Medical Technician-Basic: National Standard Curriculum" - it's the nhtsa.gov link with the PDF file. Seriously, it has a lot of great information in it.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 18, 2013)

check out the stuff by Limmer Creative


----------



## CFal (Oct 18, 2013)

fm_emt said:


> Best study guide out there in my opinion is the current DOT EMT-Basic Curriculum.
> 
> Search for "Emergency Medical Technician-Basic: National Standard Curriculum" - it's the nhtsa.gov link with the PDF file. Seriously, it has a lot of great information in it.



The National Scope of Practice replaced the National Standard Curriculum


----------



## CFal (Oct 18, 2013)

still pretty similar though


----------

